# 7D mark II : great performer



## azuff (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,

(This is my first post, so please be nice if this is in the wrong place  )

I replaced my old Canon EOS 50D with a 7D mark II one month ago. I shoot mainly nature and wildlife. I have spent a lot of time reading reviews during the last year (Dpreview, stevehuff, Dxomark...). 
There were various competitors on the list : 
- Canon 70D with my old 100-400 (cheap but plastic, weak autofocus), 
- Nikon D750 with the new 80-400 (missing the extra reach of a crop body), 
- Olympus OM-D E-M1 with the announced 300/4 (lightweight but expensive switch)..

I finally went for the 7DII. After one month of extensive use I can say that I'm fully satisfied.
The autofocus is amazing, the customizable dials are real game changers. It is possible to switch from the center AF point to zone autofocus with one click. I can walk during 2 days with the camera powered on (even when it is freezing cold), it automatically goes to sleep after one minute and wakes up in a milisecond. The viewfinder is so bright that I tend to leave my 10x binoculars at home wen I use the 100-400. Wit a bit of post processing in Lightroom I can use ISO up to 6400 and have a better result than my 50D at ISO 1600.

Here you are a few pictures that I couldn't take before :

https://500px.com/photo/95072149/common-raven-by-arnaud-zufferey

https://500px.com/photo/93746299/sparrows-by-arnaud-zufferey

https://500px.com/photo/93450329/golden-eagle-by-arnaud-zufferey

https://500px.com/photo/92071179/eurasian-bullfinch-by-arnaud-zufferey

It is usable for landscapes too (even though I prefer to use the tiny Ricoh GR for that) :
https://500px.com/photo/91047841/trees-by-arnaud-zufferey


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi azuff!

Welcome to Canon Rumors sir

I've just handed my second 7Dii back to Canon. Hopefully the third unit I get will perform as well as yours does. 

Hold thumbs for me


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2015)

The photo of the sparrows is nice, but a 7D MK II is not required for the others. If you could not capture that photo of the bullfinch sitting in a tree with a 70D or a beginner rebel, something is wrong with the camera.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Azuff!

Great composition and timing in your bird shots. I hope you will enjoy your stay here just as much as you'll enjoy your excellent new camera.


----------



## Marauder (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome! Thanks for the photos and the mini-review! Looking forward to my own 7D Mark II--saving up and hoping to get it in the Spring!


----------



## Northbird (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice Golden Eagle shot. The 7D MK II is a wonderful camera. Enjoy it and welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice pictures. Love the dueling sparrows  Your camera might be a great performer, but it is the hands that hold it that get the shots. Congratulations and welcome to the forum.

BTW, I wandered around outside yesterday for 5 hours at -14C to -12C with a 7D2 exposed to the elements.... and it kept working like a charm. It seems to be a tough camera as well as being capable.


----------



## Danzq (Jan 12, 2015)

I also got one few weeks ago and must say oh boy am I pleased!

ISO performance is very good and the AF on this thing is a beast  7d2 very much exceeded my expectations.

Grats on your purchase!


----------



## JoFT (Jan 14, 2015)

congratulation The 7D2 is a great camera, without any doubt... The autofocus is just mind blowing, the best I know...

Some more information you can see in my blog:


http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/11/7d-mark-ii-the-beast---reloaded


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> congratulation The 7D2 is a great camera, without any doubt... The autofocus is just mind blowing, the best I know...
> 
> Some more information you can see in my blog:
> 
> ...



<link removed by mod>

this link should work!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > congratulation The 7D2 is a great camera, without any doubt... The autofocus is just mind blowing, the best I know...
> ...


Is there an actual reason, other than shameless self promotion, that you are going round posting all these direct links to your blog?

You are making no further comment in the threads, you are inking to badly written misleading posts that you could just as easily leave here directly.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...




Thank you for your comment.

Sorry, about typing errors and my bad english, I am not natively english... and autotypocorrection will do the rest..

I do quite a bit of work in my blog.. and the blog fits to my workflow much smarter than the blog entries are - and it allows me to discuss the sea blog entry here as well as on the µ43-blogs... So if you feel it as self promotion: this is up to you, for me it si the only way to discuss some topics with more people.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Sorry, about typing errors and my bad english, I am not natively english... and autotypocorrection will do the rest..
> 
> I do quite a bit of work in my blog.. and the blog fits to my workflow much smarter than the blog entries are - and it allows me to discuss the sea blog entry here as well as on the µ43-blogs... So if you feel it as self promotion: this is up to you, for me it si the only way to discuss some topics with more people.



You are not petitioning for a discussion, you are asking people to go to your blog. That is self promotion, you are not adding to the value of this site, you are asking people to leave it to go to yours.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment.
> ...



... and to come back and to comment to what they have seen and read.

Or shall I copy the same stuff I have written into this blog? that does not make any sense to me..

Zenfolio offers such a great integrated tool for my workflow, which makes it easy and efficient to write the blog....


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment.
> ...



Are you the Moderator? Than you know why I did that posts today: The Moderator erased one blog entry: that one with the highest level on interaction in both worlds: µ[email protected] APS-C & FF. You have commented on that as well. 

The only thing I did today was to give the people on this side the opportunity to use the links..


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...



Which the moderator obviously also felt is inappropriate, which is why they will have changed it. So what do you do? You try to get around the censure and promote yourself anyway.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I do not like any stasi attitude of censoring... This is the way to go.. 

By the way Dustin Abott is doing exactly the same...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> I do not like any stasi attitude of censoring... This is the way to go..
> 
> By the way Dustin Abott is doing exactly the same...



It is not censoring, it is a privately owned site and we all agree to the terms when we sign up. If you want 'freedom' start your own site or post somewhere that has no rules.

And when Dustin started doing his posts just like you, I said exactly the same thing to him. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19471.msg367290#msg367290 He subsequently changed the way he did his posts and links, nobody has any issue with people linking to lengthy articles with many relevant and supporting images that then invite discussion within the thread they are posted, but that isn't what you are doing.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like any stasi attitude of censoring... This is the way to go..
> ...



Today I read a review from Dustin: 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17252.msg319465#msg319465
he is exactly doing what I did. Informing about a longer article he wrote on his blogs.

By the way I am not a professional photographer. I run another business. But I use photopraghy in my professional life. I work with images as well. The blog is the forum to discuss topics which are interesting for me and to get a feedback from people have more knowledge and experience than me. 

I am really sorry if I did something which is wrong or I touched you in a way which hurts you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...



Yes, and in that thread that he started the review is an extensive body of work that Dustin not only invites feedback on but he also posts many of the example images in the thread and engages in genuine discussion. He is using the two separate formats for their strengths, he is not just doing it to illicit page hits.

You have not hurt me, and I hope I have not hurt you, but I do believe the way you are using this site is not how the owner wants it used, and that is probably why your first links were broken. Certainly I am not interested in going to outside links that offer no more than a simple in line post could offer, the only person that helps is you.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thank you for reply. It is interesting to see that the same post in one or the other forum will end in a totally different perception...

I was told that in the internet you should be efficient and short: To copy the same stuff and the same images of the blog on this site did not make any sense to me so fare... but if sou think this is the better way to this page: I will post the deleted thread again later in a different way - but maybe tomorrow... It will be interesting to know how the perception will be...


----------

